# A whisky recommendation



## Pale Rider (18 Jan 2020)

Any one care to recommend me a whisky?

Or maybe just post your favourite.

I've recently taken to enjoying a glass of Scotch, taken with about an equal amount of tap water.

The bottle I've had lying on the shelf for a couple of years is just about finished.

It has Speyside written on it in large letters, and I'm tempted to look out for another if it's still available.

Recommending any food or drink to another person is difficult, but I want to avoid buying anything too extreme.

If I don't like it, I will be stuck with it for a long time.

No problems spending £20 or £25, but I don't want to do that more than once.

My limited whisky drinking tells me the popular blends - Teachers, Bells, etc - are not worth buying.

Something that could be described as smooth but with flavour is what I'm aiming for.

So far, I've only had a look in Aldi which proved to be a disappointment.

No single malts, and the two blends they had were in a locked glass cabinet with the other spirits.

Presumably that's an anti-theft measure, but it hardly encourages an honest purchase.

Hopefully someone knows of something I can pluck off the shelf in Sainsbury or Tesco.


----------



## Slick (18 Jan 2020)

Jura. 

There is a load of old codswallop around whisky and flavours but I defy anyone not to enjoy the golden honey of one of our cheaper versions.


----------



## Slick (18 Jan 2020)

A quick Google.

https://whoppingoffers.com/product/jura-10-year-old-single-malt-whisky-70-cl/

Bargain.


----------



## Deafie (18 Jan 2020)

The Famous Grouse is a nice smooth budget whiskey IMHO


----------



## Deafie (18 Jan 2020)

Slick said:


> A quick Google.
> 
> https://whoppingoffers.com/product/jura-10-year-old-single-malt-whisky-70-cl/
> 
> Bargain.


Shared a bottle of that with my brother last time I was home, very nice


----------



## slowmotion (18 Jan 2020)

Grouse. I don't get all that over-priced Island Malt stuff. They smell like cat piss.


----------



## Pale Rider (18 Jan 2020)

Slick said:


> A quick Google.
> 
> https://whoppingoffers.com/product/jura-10-year-old-single-malt-whisky-70-cl/
> 
> Bargain.



Jura sounds like it would do, but clicking through on that link takes me to Amazon at £25.

Probably still a reasonable price, but I'm not sure I entirely trust a company that messes around like that.

I plan to have a look in Sainsbury either tomorrow or Monday.

Will check if they have a Jura for a sensible price.


----------



## Slick (18 Jan 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> Jura sounds like it would do, but clicking through on that link takes me to Amazon at £25.
> 
> Probably still a reasonable price, but I'm not sure I entirely trust a company that messes around like that.
> 
> ...


They do, just a couple of quid more. 👍


----------



## Pale Rider (18 Jan 2020)

Much as I was hoping to immerse myself in the single malt marketing mystique, it does looks as if Grouse is a contender.

A couple of brief descriptions online tally with what's been said on here.

Only thirteen quid for a bottle in Tesco.


----------



## Slick (18 Jan 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> Much as I was hoping to immerse myself in the single malt marketing mystique, it does looks as if Grouse is a contender.
> 
> A couple of brief descriptions online tally with what's been said on here.
> 
> Only thirteen quid for a bottle in Tesco.


A good friend of mine who is a huge whisky drinker wouldn't touch anything else. It's very difficult to make a recommendation as it's very much a personal preference. 

Personally I wouldn't touch the stuff, but I'm only a part time occasional whisky drinker.


----------



## Gunk (18 Jan 2020)

If you are diluting that much I would suggest you try one of the supermarket own brand, Highland, Islay or Speyside. You usually find them for around £25. Islay is a bit more complex and peaty but not everyone’s cup of tea.


----------



## Slick (18 Jan 2020)

Gunk said:


> If you are diluting that much I would suggest you try one of the supermarket own brand, Highland, Islay or Speyside. You usually find them for around £25. Islay is a bit more complex and peaty but not everyone’s cup of tea.


Islay has some of the nicest and without doubt the worst available in its repertoire.


----------



## Pale Rider (18 Jan 2020)

An examination of my current Speyside bottle shows it is 'selected by Tesco'.

Effectively an own brand, but at least it is distilled and bottled in Scotland.

I like the idea of supporting the whisky industry in Scotland, but accept my money might end up in the coffers of a multi-national unless I buy direct from a privately owned distillery.


----------



## OldShep (18 Jan 2020)

Blends you can’t go far wrong with Grouse or Black & White
Malts I love Lagavulin, Talisker, Laphroig. 
ive heard that ALDI's Malts are very good. 
For someone’s first malt I think a Glenmorangie is quite an easy drinking starter.


----------



## Salty seadog (18 Jan 2020)

OldShep said:


> Blends you can’t go far wrong with Grouse or Black & White
> Malts I love Lagavulin, Talisker, Laphroig.
> ive heard that ALDI's Malts are very good.
> For someone’s first malt I think a Glenmorangie is quite an easy drinking starter.



Are you me? 

Glenmorrangie 10 a good start. Glenmorrangie Quinta Ruben a fine malt. 
Glenmorrangie Cellar 13 is splendid. 

Laphroig 10 year old suberb. 

Lagavulin 16 year old...heavy and Sublime. Great at the end of the night for a couple by the fire.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (18 Jan 2020)

At that price my go to blend is Balantyne's Finest. Consistently scores mid (95/96) nineties in Jim Murray's Whisky book.

I really like it and I would love a dram now. Not going to until the end of the month though!


----------



## Salty seadog (18 Jan 2020)

You're never going to go wrong with an Old Pulteney. Very a accessible and refined.


----------



## Cycleops (18 Jan 2020)

A popular dram available everywhere at reasonable cost is Glenmorangie. Tastes good too.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (18 Jan 2020)

The Macallen is a nice wee drop.

I've stopped whisky now. I find the weight goes on too readily.


----------



## Mike_P (18 Jan 2020)

If you are taking it with water do not rule a out a good blended one which is £ cheaper. For a blend Aldis 8 year old Highland Black has a good bite https://malt-review.com/2019/08/19/highland-black-8-scotch-whisky


----------



## Oxford Dave (18 Jan 2020)

12 year old Glendronach is my preferred tipple, but hard to find at the moment. Balvennie Double Wood is a good substitute. Currently have Swedish and Welsh whiskies on the shelf but they will be enjoyed only occasionally and slowly. Both were Christmas presents.


----------



## NorthernDave (18 Jan 2020)

*Glenmorangie* was my go to whisky for a long while and you won't go wrong with the ever drinkable *Jura*, but then I got into the Islay malts.
I'm a big fan of all the Talisker varieties, but *Talisker Skye* is exceptional if you add just a drop of water to a glass. RRP is around £40 but it's frequently on offer at around £25. Possibly not for you if you prefer the Speyside whiskies though as the Islay whiskies can be an acquired taste.

That said, I've recently discovered *Highland Park 12yo* and it is a very, very fine drink indeed and probably more to your tastes. Also frequently on offer at around £25.

As for lining the coffers of a multinational, well they own pretty much all the brands you'll find in the supermarket now...


----------



## cyberknight (18 Jan 2020)

Another vote for glenmorangie .


----------



## derrick (18 Jan 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> Any one care to recommend me a whisky?
> 
> Or maybe just post your favourite.
> 
> ...


Find your local Wetherspoons and sample a few till you find one you like. Cheap scotch is rubbish Glenmorangie is one i like.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Jan 2020)

Mike_P said:


> If you are taking it with water do not rule a out a good blended one which is £ cheaper. For a blend Aldis 8 year old Highland Black has a good bite https://malt-review.com/2019/08/19/highland-black-8-scotch-whisky


Aldi do a Glen Marnoch Speyside which comes in under budget. I don't usually drink Speysides, finding them a little thin, but the Glen Marnoch Islay is pretty good, aka excellent for the money so the Speyside one might work. 

I'm currently sipping a Bunnahabhain. Nowhere near a Speyside.


----------



## Slick (18 Jan 2020)

A bit on the sweet side.


derrick said:


> Find your local Wetherspoons and sample a few till you find one you like. Cheap scotch is rubbish Glenmorangie is one i like.


----------



## Pale Rider (18 Jan 2020)

It seems the Aldi I tried wasn't up to much, having neither of the ones recommended in this thread.

It is one of their bigger and newer branches, but I may try another.


----------



## Slioch (19 Jan 2020)

Another vote for a 10 year old Talisker here.

Once took a tour of the distillery at 10am in the morning, which included a tasting session. That was interesting, seeing as I hadn't had any breakfast first .


----------



## figbat (19 Jan 2020)

Funnily enough I read this thread on the train home last night with the taste of my last drink still lingering in the palate. That was a Jura, my first go on it and picked out of a small selection at the pub I was in. Was very nice.

I’m quite new to whisky. My go-to is a Glenmorangie although I am starting to broaden my options. I recently had a Talisker which I enjoyed. I am also about 90% of the way through a bottle I was given by my late father-in-law; he was given it as a gift but wasn’t a drinker so put it to one side. When I mentioned I was starting up on whisky he said I could have it. It is a 12yo Aberlour Glenlivet but when he thought about it he recalled it was probably 30 years ago that he’d been given it. Before opening I checked to see if it was rare or worth anything and it isn’t really, so I’m working my way through it.

I usually take a dram with a tiny splash of cold water, always self-administered.


----------



## raleighnut (19 Jan 2020)

For a relatively inexpensive single malt 'Glen Moray' is hard to beat.


----------



## ozboz (19 Jan 2020)

I’m partial to a Tot of Canadian Club with a cube of ice and nowt else, I used to frequent a Pub in Central Manchester called the Britons Protection, they boast to have over 300 Whisky’s for sale , there has been many a debate in there about what is and isn’t top, top shelf !


----------



## Slick (19 Jan 2020)

ozboz said:


> I’m partial to a Tot of Canadian Club with a cube of ice and nowt else, I used to frequent a Pub in Central Manchester called the Britons Protection, they boast to have over 300 Whisky’s for sale , there has been many a debate in there about what is and isn’t top, top shelf !


Over 700 here. 👍

https://ardshiel.co.uk/bar/


----------



## glasgowcyclist (19 Jan 2020)

Equal parts water is a lot but I suppose it depends on the individual. Personally I add, at the very most, a teaspoon of water. That allows more of the flavours through without the strong diluting effect of 1:1.

I used to be aghast at what some folk put in whisky, like coke or irn-bru, but the important thing is that you are buying whisky in the first place so take it as you please.

My recommendations for an easy drinking, rounded and flavoursome whisky would be Highland Park, Bowmore, or Ardmore. Try to find those with an age statement i.e. 10 year old etc as the modern ones with no age statement and only a style name, like Bowmore Legend, I find to be a little harsher. I suspect they are much younger.


----------



## raleighnut (19 Jan 2020)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I used to be aghast at what some folk put in whisky, like coke or irn-bru, but the important thing is that you are buying whisky in the first place so take it as you please.


Aye, it was my Uncle who got me into single malts, I was round at his one Christmas when he asked what I'd like to drink I said "I'll have a Whisky" so he asked what I wanted in it and I told him "Nothing" whereupon he put down the bottle of Bells and picked up a bottle of Glenmorangie "If you're drinking it straight you can have the good stuff". Quite a revelation to a rufty-tufty 17-18yr old who thought it was manly to choke on 'The Hard Stuff' down the pub after a few pints of dodgy beer (the pub all us youngsters drank in wasn't known for the quality of it's ale but at least we got served in there )


----------



## Pale Rider (19 Jan 2020)

Trip to Sainsbury completed.

Not a huge selection, although they did have a dated Jura and an undated one.

Both at £38 which is a bit too much for something I might not get on with.

Famous Grouse was on offer at £13, so bearing in mind the generally positive comments, I bought one of those.

A small bottle of 12-year-old Balvenie, as mentioned by @Oxford Dave, caught my eye, so I bought one.

One thing my online researches revealed which I find a little disappointing is most whiskies, including the good ones, have a load of E number colouring in them.

I get the impression the spirit in its natural state is close to clear.

What of the taste?

Just after 4pm is not whisky time to me so that will have to wait for a few hours.

One thing I do plan giving a whirl is reducing my water content a little.

All a matter of taste, but I suspect @glasgowcyclist may be correct in thinking you only need a small amount of water to release the flavour.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (19 Jan 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> A small bottle of 12-year-old Balvenie, as mentioned by @Oxford Dave, caught my eye, so I bought one.



Excellent choice.

In due course I’d be interested in hearing your thoughts on it, with varying amounts of water.


----------



## Rusty Nails (19 Jan 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> Are you me?
> 
> Glenmorrangie 10 a good start. Glenmorrangie Quinta Ruben a fine malt.
> Glenmorrangie Cellar 13 is splendid.
> ...



I was given a bottle of Laphroig 10 for Christmas.

Is it better with Coca Cola or Ginger Ale?


----------



## Salty seadog (19 Jan 2020)

Rusty Nails said:


> I was given a bottle of Laphroig 10 for Christmas.
> 
> Is it better with Coca Cola or Ginger Ale?




🧐


----------



## glasgowcyclist (19 Jan 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> Lagavulin 16 year old...heavy and Sublime



Or you can replicate the flavour by licking the inside of your wood burning stove.


----------



## Salty seadog (19 Jan 2020)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Or you can replicate the flavour by licking the inside of your wood burning stove.



No, no you can't.


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Jan 2020)

My go-to cheap ‘cooking’ whiskey is Jamesons. Far more character and smoothness than Grouse, Chivas or other similar blends. Good with water, but best with just a couple of ice cubes instead. Served thus it knocks the spots of similarly priced competition.

Jura can often be had at bargain prices and is a nice enough single malt with some character.
For lowland smoothness The Balvenie is hard to beat. A good all-rounder is Macallan , smooth with a hint of peatiness. I’ll admit that it’s the carbolic smokiness of Lagavulin or Laphraoig that really floats my boat....

A new discovery is Auchentoshan, a triple distilled single malt from Glasgow with s very smooth and rounded flavour -clotted cream ice cream in whisky form. I shall certainly buy another....


----------



## PK99 (19 Jan 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> An examination of my current Speyside bottle shows it is 'selected by Tesco'.
> 
> *Effectively an own brand*, but at least it is distilled and bottled in Scotland.
> 
> I like the idea of supporting the whisky industry in Scotland, but accept my money might end up in the coffers of a multi-national unless I buy direct from a privately owned distillery.



Not quite Own Brand, it will be a pukkah Malt from one of the big distilleries that does not sit in the Distillery's flavour profile, or they may have excess casks they want to get cash flow from sooner than later, or they want to limit the amount of a particular Year under their own brand name.

There is a big "Independent Bottlers" market with some interesting variations on standard malts and some real "Own Label" bargains.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (19 Jan 2020)

Slioch said:


> Another vote for a 10 year old Talisker here.
> 
> Once took a tour of the distillery at 10am in the morning, which included a tasting session. That was interesting, seeing as I hadn't had any breakfast first .


I won't touch anything other than a good robust breakfast blend till at least 10 AM. Thereafter anything goes.


----------



## PK99 (19 Jan 2020)

figbat said:


> Funnily enough I read this thread on the train home last night with the taste of my last drink still lingering in the palate. That was a Jura, my first go on it and picked out of a small selection at the pub I was in. Was very nice.
> 
> I’m quite new to whisky. My go-to is a Glenmorangie although I am starting to broaden my options. I recently had a Talisker which I enjoyed. I am also about 90% of the way through a bottle I was given by my late father-in-law; he was given it as a gift but wasn’t a drinker so put it to one side. When I mentioned I was starting up on whisky he said I could have it. *It is a 12yo Aberlour Glenlivet but when he thought about it he recalled it was probably 30 years ago that he’d been given it.* Before opening I checked to see if it was rare or worth anything and it isn’t really, so I’m working my way through it.
> 
> I usually take a dram with a tiny splash of cold water, always self-administered.



Unlike wine, Whisky does not bottle age - all its development takes place in the Cask and once bottled it is "fixed"

A 12 year old bought 30 years ago will be different from a 12 year old released this year, but that is because they were different when they went in the bottle


----------



## PK99 (19 Jan 2020)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Equal parts water is a lot but I suppose it depends on the individual. Personally I add, at the very most, a teaspoon of water. That allows more of the flavours through without the strong diluting effect of 1:1.



There are two reasons for adding water:

Literally a drop or two will release aromatics with out diluting and much enhances the flavour profile (most tasting is in the nose)
Demonstration on distillery tours a few years ago demonstrated that very clearly

1:1, or even more, cuts the bite or power - horses for courses on that. 

The finer the whisky, the less water I add.


----------



## Pale Rider (19 Jan 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> My go-to cheap ‘cooking’ whiskey is Jamesons.



Sainsbury had Jameson on offer at £20.

I was tempted, although the only bottles left were at the back of the top shelf so I would have to have summoned assistance to get one.

The reason I fancied it was because I became fond of Irish whiskey for a brief period about 40 years ago.

Me and a couple of mates took to drinking Bushmills for a few months.




PK99 said:


> There are two reasons for adding water:
> 
> Literally a drop or two will release aromatics with out diluting and much enhances the flavour profile (most tasting is in the nose)
> Demonstration on distillery tours a few years ago demonstrated that very clearly
> ...



I suspect cutting the bite is what appeals to me, although I've not analysed why I use a relatively large amount of water.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (19 Jan 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> No, no you can't.



Maybe I should have put a smiley after that. 
(And I speak as a fan. I have a bottle in my cupboard.)


----------



## NorthernDave (19 Jan 2020)

As always, it's worth shopping around.
Jurà 10yo is on offer at Asda for £25: https://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/tes...10_Years_Single_Malt_Scotch_Whisky_700ml.html. 

As is the excellent Highland Park


----------



## Profpointy (19 Jan 2020)

Slioch said:


> Another vote for a 10 year old Talisker here.
> 
> Once took a tour of the distillery at 10am in the morning, which included a tasting session. That was interesting, seeing as I hadn't had any breakfast first .



10 year talisker is one of my favourites. Likely mid £40 but not silly money. Much nicer than Talisker <insert silly name of the week>. Been caught by a bargain bottle Laphroig "select" which isn't terrible but not a patch on Laohroig 10 which is fantastic - at least if you like very peaty whiskys. Old Pultney, Jura, Balvenie, Knocando are all a good tipple and often with a deal on at the supermarket


----------



## Profpointy (19 Jan 2020)

Rusty Nails said:


> I was given a bottle of Laphroig 10 for Christmas.
> 
> Is it better with Coca Cola or Ginger Ale?



No, it isn't


----------



## oldwheels (19 Jan 2020)

PK99 has the right idea about adding water in very small amounts. 
Mention was made about colour by somebody. At one time caramel was the preferred colouring agent. For one customer we made the colour pretty dark as they said Americans thought that the darker the colour the better the whisky. On one occasion they complained that I had not made it dark enough. Turned out they had misread their chart. After my time a dye was used but then discontinued I think because it was reckoned to be potentially injurious to health.
We were once given six casks to blend for a customer as one had a raspberry flavour. He ended up with 6 casks of raspberry flavour whisky. No idea what he did with them when he got them back.
One day I may write a book on my experiences. Did you know that most of the distilleries at one time were owned by mafia bootleggers? These characters are all dead now.


----------



## Slick (19 Jan 2020)

Rusty Nails said:


> I was given a bottle of Laphroig 10 for Christmas.
> 
> Is it better with Coca Cola or Ginger Ale?


You would need to do something with Laphroaig to make it palatable.

I'm not a great advocate of this but some friends meet quarterly and try different types but coat their mouth in real chocolate, not the cadburys stuff, the real cocoa stuff which does bring out different flavours in some. 

Probably take a lot to get rid of that Laphroaig though.


----------



## oldwheels (19 Jan 2020)

Fab Foodie before I forget. Auchentoshan is not in Glasgow. It is on the border of Dalmuir/Old Kilpatrick.


----------



## Oxford Dave (19 Jan 2020)

I can recommend the 85% cocoa plain chocolate from the Co-op, part of their Irresistible range - perfect with a glass of single malt.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Jan 2020)

Oxford Dave said:


> I can recommend the 85% cocoa plain chocolate from the Co-op, part of their Irresistible range - perfect with a glass of single malt.


I've never tried the chocolate and whisky combination but I can imagine it working. The challenge now is to remember to buy some high in cocoa bars.


----------



## Justinitus (19 Jan 2020)

I’ve been an occasional drinker of decent rum for a few years, since a good friend gave me a taste of Don Papa from the Southern Philippines. Luckily, Mrs Justinitus is from an island near Negros so I can sometimes get hold of a bottle quite a bit cheaper than trying to find it here.
What got me ’into’ whisky (I’m very much a novice) is when one of our elderly neighbours gave me a bottle as a thank you for doing some small jobs for her. She’s 93, hardly speaks any English and is a renowned tightwad - so I wasn’t expecting it to be much.
I cracked it open one night with a mate and we couldn’t believe how lovely it was. It was a 18yr Auchentoshan from the mid 1980s. A quick google found a few bottles at a specialist for... £180 each! Goodness knows how she came by it!
In the cupboard right now are:
3 x bottles of Don Papa rum of various vintages (the std 7yr old is my favourite).
1 x Talkisker Skye (unopened).
1 x Cardhu Special Reserve. I’m on the fence with this so far, I was hoping for something more special.
1 x Glenfiddich 15yr single malt - very nice!


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Jan 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Fab Foodie before I forget. Auchentoshan is not in Glasgow. It is on the border of Dalmuir/Old Kilpatrick.


11miles from the centre of Glasgow is good enough for me pal....I’m 491 miles away
;-)


----------



## dan_bo (19 Jan 2020)

https://www.highlandparkwhisky.com/product/10-year-old/

Eminently serviceable


----------



## Oxford Dave (19 Jan 2020)

All this reading is making me thirsty - just poured myself a glass of Mackmyra, a Swedish whisky my daughter and her (long distance cyclist) partner gave me for Christmas.


----------



## Slick (19 Jan 2020)

Oxford Dave said:


> All this reading is making me thirsty - just poured myself a glass of Mackmyra, a Swedish whisky my daughter and her (long distance cyclist) partner gave me for Christmas.


Enjoy.


----------



## Oxford Dave (19 Jan 2020)

Thank you, I am!


----------



## Slioch (19 Jan 2020)

Profpointy said:


> 10 year talisker is one of my favourites. Likely mid £40 but not silly money. Much nicer than Talisker <insert silly name of the week>. Been caught by a bargain bottle Laphroig "select" which isn't terrible but not a patch on Laohroig 10 which is fantastic - at least if you like very peaty whiskys. Old Pultney, Jura, Balvenie, Knocando are all a good tipple and often with a deal on at the supermarket



A few years ago a 10 year old Laphroig was my "go to" bottle of choice for Chrimbo etc, but as i've matured my tastes have changed and the over-powering "peatyness" isn't as appealing now.


----------



## Flakey (19 Jan 2020)

Glenfiddich 12 year old. With a nice wee half pint to go with it. Heaven. 😋

Or at least that's how I remember it - not touched anything for a while now. ☹️


----------



## glasgowcyclist (20 Jan 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've never tried the chocolate and whisky combination but I can imagine it working. The challenge now is to remember to buy some high in cocoa bars.



I'll share a tip on tasting that was given to me by the folk at Caol Ila. It's the most fun way I've ever taken a dram.
This was done using Caol Ila 18yr old (I prefer the 12) but has worked with every single malt I've tried it with so far (and that's a lot).

Take two maltesers and place them in your mouth, one in each cheek, like a hamster. After a few moments, once you feel the chocolate starting to soften, take a good sip of the malt and chew the maltesers. I can't describe the effect in any way that will do it justice, you just have to do it. 

It will truly take your breath away and have you laughing till you cry. At least that's the effect when I do it with my brothers. The fact we'll already have had a few might have something to do with that though...


----------



## AndyRM (20 Jan 2020)

Tobermory, Ledaig or Jura would be my recommendations. Talisker is also excellent, but Diageo can do one so I avoid it these days.


----------



## Pale Rider (20 Jan 2020)

A 10-year-old Jura proved too much of a temptation at £25 so I picked one up from Asda.

I promptly dropped it again - it fell out of the cardboard tube, hit the floor, but thankfully didn't break.

Looks a funny colour, a deep ruby red.

That's more than enough whisky bought for the time being.

I purposefully didn't spend long in the whisky aisle to avoid temptation, but looking for the Jura gave me the impression Asda's selection was better than Sainsbury's.


----------



## Oxford Dave (20 Jan 2020)

Waitrose is good for whisky, they always seem to have at least one good malt on special offer, usually £25 or less. Good way of trying new whiskies without paying too much.


----------



## AndyRM (20 Jan 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> A 10-year-old Jura proved too much of a temptation at £25 so I picked one up from Asda.
> 
> I promptly dropped it again - it fell out of the cardboard tube, hit the floor, but thankfully didn't break.
> 
> ...



£25 is a bit of a bargain for Jura, was it on offer?


----------



## oldwheels (20 Jan 2020)

The early Ledaig was generally good although there were a few variations but I will not comment on Tobermory. Jura is quite good tho’.


----------



## huggybear0 (20 Jan 2020)

Blended whiskey is not that great. it will do if you fancy a wee dram. 

You have to decide what flavour you like smokey, or peaty, bowmore is a nice one, Talasker Sky. aberlour a'bunadh Is awesome sherry cask most like to add a little water but I like it neat.
Personally I am not a Jura fan but whiskey is a personal drink and has different taste.

find a mate who has some and try them out


----------



## Pale Rider (20 Jan 2020)

AndyRM said:


> £25 is a bit of a bargain for Jura, was it on offer?



Yes, as spotted by @NorthernDave earlier in the thread.

Got mine from Asda, Boldon.


----------



## AndyRM (20 Jan 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> Yes, as spotted by @NorthernDave earlier in the thread.
> 
> Got mine from Asda, Boldon.



Ah, missed that, ta!


----------



## Pale Rider (20 Jan 2020)

I've breached The Famous Grouse.

A little underwhelming.

It has a harshness which reminds me of the likes of Teachers and Bells, which caused me to abandon whisky many years ago.

Another negative is I'm getting a slight anaesthetic numbness in my mouth, which is another trait I'm not keen on.

Flavour is OK if one dimensional, it lacks the depth and character of the Speyside single malt.

On the plus side it is easy drinking, or innocuous if you want to be critical.

Might be one if you are having several, which I don't.

While it's true to say it's good value at £13, my view is adding a tenner to that to get a classy bottle is the better bet.

I shall drink it, if only as an occasional change.


----------



## Slick (21 Jan 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> I've breached The Famous Grouse.
> 
> A little underwhelming.
> 
> ...


Never took to it myself. I think you might be right about adding an extra tenner.


----------



## Slick (21 Jan 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> I've breached The Famous Grouse.
> 
> A little underwhelming.
> 
> ...


Now crack open the Jura.


----------



## Mike_P (21 Jan 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> I've breached The Famous Grouse.
> A little underwhelming.
> It has a harshness which reminds me of the likes of Teachers and Bells, which caused me to abandon whisky many years ago.


Unfortunately I got a bottle of Bells for Christmas - harsh and monotone .


----------



## Pale Rider (21 Jan 2020)

Slick said:


> Now crack open the Jura.



Strange to relate I've returned to the thread to say I've done just that.

I'm not going to embarrass myself by attempting Masters of Malt style tasting notes, but I much prefer the Jura over the Grouse.

It has a complexity and interest the Grouse simply does not.

No dentist's anaesthesia, either.

The Jura looks to be an excellent recommendation by those that made it.

As a whisky drinking peasant, I suspect I would enjoy most easy drinking malts.

I see Sainsbury and Asda do regional 'own brands' for under £20 which look excellent value.



Mike_P said:


> Unfortunately I got a bottle of Bells for Christmas - harsh and monotone .



That's how the Grouse tasted to me.

Probably OK on the rare occasions I have a second, when the flavour of any drink always seems less pronounced.


----------



## Slick (21 Jan 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> Strange to relate I've returned to the thread to say I've done just that.
> 
> I'm not going to embarrass myself by attempting Masters of Malt style tasting notes, but I much prefer the Jura over the Grouse.
> 
> ...


It's often underestimated due to cost.


----------



## Balyintegra (13 Feb 2020)

Highly recommend this one . Its superb.


----------



## figbat (13 Feb 2020)

Picked up a bottle of Jura 10yo in Sainsbury’s the other day for £25. So far, so good!


----------



## Threevok (13 Feb 2020)

BTW : Sorry to sound like a Whiskey snob, but you cannot compare Grouse (which is a blended whiskey) with any malt whiskey. It's a bit like comparing apples with bananas

There aren't many blends I like on the market. I will drink Grouse. 

Black Grouse is very nice if you like a smokey taste


----------



## glasgowcyclist (13 Feb 2020)

Balyintegra said:


> View attachment 504329
> 
> 
> Highly recommend this one . Its superb.




Aye, but that's over £90 a bottle!
(My wife just got a bottle of that for her boss)


----------



## glasgowcyclist (13 Feb 2020)

Threevok said:


> Sorry to sound like a *Whiskey* snob,



Whiskey?!
Ooft.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Feb 2020)

Not sure if I have already commented on this thread (can't find it if I did).
As the OP is not familiar with whiskies I understand the question but he will have to find out by trial and error which 'type' of whisky he prefers. ie
In blended whisky I can drink Grouse on its own (a tiny amount of water to bring the flavour out.
In malts I enjoy many of the lighter, sweeter ones (Speyside I think).
Generally I cannot stand Laphroaig or other peaty ones but I know many others love it. It honestly reminds me of TCP mouthwash.
Just one note to the OP although I thinks its already been said. There is, IMO, no point spending good money on a decent malt then watering it down 50/50. That will dilute it way too much. The water is just to bring the flavour out.
But, as in all walks of life, each to his own and whatever lifts your skirt etc.
NB Aldi do a very nice range of single malts at just £18ish.


----------



## snorri (13 Feb 2020)

Rusty Nails said:


> I was given a bottle of Laphroig 10 for Christmas.
> 
> Is it better with Coca Cola or Ginger Ale?


Depends, were you intending to drink it or disinfect the toilet with it?


----------



## Rusty Nails (13 Feb 2020)

snorri said:


> Depends, were you intending to drink it or disinfect the toilet with it?



I've given it to my son. He'll appreciate it more than I will.


----------



## Balyintegra (13 Feb 2020)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Aye, but that's over £90 a bottle!
> (My wife just got a bottle of that for her boss)



Oops i totally forgot about the price range bit.


----------



## Threevok (13 Feb 2020)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Aye, but that's over £90 a bottle!



True, but there's a pub in Scotland where I drink it in installments


----------



## figbat (13 Feb 2020)

Threevok said:


> True, but there's a pub in Scotland where I drink it in installments



...with a hefty handling fee and interest rate.


----------



## snorri (13 Feb 2020)

Rusty Nails said:


> I've given it to my son. He'll appreciate it more than I will.


I'd have done the same, if I had a son.
Islay malts have been compared to TCP before today, but everyone to his or her own.


----------



## Oxford Dave (13 Feb 2020)

snorri said:


> I'd have done the same, if I had a son.
> Islay malts have been compared to TCP before today, but everyone to his or her own.


My wife ( a non-drinker) rates all my whiskies on how closely the aroma resembles that of sellotape.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (13 Feb 2020)

Oxford Dave said:


> My wife ( a non-drinker) rates all my whiskies on how closely the aroma resembles that of sellotape.



Surely she means ...


----------



## Oxford Dave (13 Feb 2020)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Surely she means ...
> 
> View attachment 504464


I've got a roll of that upstairs, maybe I should blindfold her and test her sense of smell.

On the other hand, I'm all for a quiet (and long) life


----------



## Balyintegra (13 Feb 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> An examination of my current Speyside bottle shows it is 'selected by Tesco'.
> 
> Effectively an own brand, but at least it is distilled and bottled in Scotland.
> 
> I like the idea of supporting the whisky industry in Scotland, but accept my money might end up in the coffers of a multi-national unless I buy direct from a privately owned distillery.




https://foodanddrink.scotsman.com/drink/7-of-the-best-scotch-whiskies-you-can-get-for-under-28/


----------



## Over the Ord (14 Feb 2020)

This 12 year old is one of my favourites, I think it’s better than the 18 year old.


----------



## Mike_P (15 Feb 2020)

After yet another interview failure, my specialty it seems, and as a result whilst still having a job finding myself demoted, albeit with existing salary protected for 18 months, a bottle of Talisker Syke at £25 in Waitrose was too attractive to leave on the shelf.


----------



## wafter (20 Feb 2020)

FWIW from the single malts I've experienced thus far, I like Old Pulteney, Glenlivit, Glenfiddich, Balvennie Double Wood and Highland Park (all 10-12yrs old I think).. probably in about that order of preference.

All barring the Glenlivit (which has gone up to silly money) are around £35 but can be had for £25 on supermarket rolling promos.. personally I don't drink that often and can't justify spending more than £25 on a bottle of anything. I tend to steer clear of the Highland Park now as I resent their stupid "Viking"-led rebrand / marketing.

I've tried some of the "non-age-specific" stuff (that's basically been brought in as a cynical attempt to fill the bottom rung of the single malt market and allow the prices of the 10 and 12yr old stuff to be hiked) from the likes of Talisker and Glenlivit, and wasn't impressed tbh. Looks like Whiskey's the latest product to have been savaged by price-gouging marketeer scumbags 

Tbh I genuinely can't stand the taste of the cheapo blended stuff (I'd rather not drink than consume Grouse or Bells tbh) although find Jameson's a good blend if you want to go a bit cheaper than a single malt. About the same price (£24) as a discounted single malt (the latter being the obvious choice if available) but I think can be picked up on promo for maybe £17-18.


----------



## Threevok (20 Feb 2020)

Currently running through some of Lidl's single malt offerings

The _Highland _is a bit like rocket fuel but passable

I'm going to try the _Jura _next


----------



## Aravis (20 Feb 2020)

The other day I was catching up on repeats of the first series of _This Life_, a 1990s drama, on iPlayer. One of the plotlines featured a bottle of Bushmills Black Bush, a personal favourite I'm happy to draw attention to. I've often seen it in litre bottles on cross-channel ferries at a very good price. I also saw it in a nearby Tesco just before Christmas, which is less usual.

Amusingly, in the TV programme it was referred to both as "Scotch" and "malt". I'm going to assume this was deliberate writing, hinting at the protagonist's unexpected ignorance.


----------



## icowden (21 Feb 2020)

Yes, very important to sort your whisky from your whiskey. I prefer the smoothness of the Irish stuff myself, although I do like Laphroig and Balvennie.
My absolute favourite doesn't count as it's a honey whisky (Stag's breath).


----------



## figbat (21 Feb 2020)

Isn’t that considered a liqueur? So would go up against the likes of Glayva and Drambuie?


----------



## icowden (21 Feb 2020)

Yep. That's why I said it doesn't count


----------



## NorthernDave (21 Feb 2020)

If you're wanting to try a liqueur, I can recommend Red Stag - Jim Beam with cherry. 
There is no finer liqueur.


----------



## MrGrumpy (21 Feb 2020)

My favourite thus far and I have had a quite a few  . Is Macallan Sherry oak , it’s splendid however I do prefer the Speyside malts to anything peaty from through west. Just as a side note Pendaryn which is Welsh is actually not too bad as well!


----------



## swee'pea99 (21 Feb 2020)

NorthernDave said:


> Jim Beam with cherry


----------



## Oxford Dave (21 Feb 2020)

MrGrumpy said:


> My favourite thus far and I have had a quite a few  . Is Macallan Sherry oak , it’s splendid however I do prefer the Speyside malts to anything peaty from through west. Just as a side note Pendaryn which is Welsh is actually not too bad as well!


Just poured myself a Penderyn - lovely stuff!


----------



## glasgowcyclist (22 Feb 2020)

MrGrumpy said:


> My favourite thus far and I have had a quite a few  . Is Macallan Sherry oak , it’s splendid however I do prefer the Speyside malts to anything peaty from through west. Just as a side note Pendaryn which is Welsh is actually not too bad as well!



Another vote for Penderyn here. If you want to try other foreign malts, I can highly recommend Amrut, it’s an Indian delight.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (22 Feb 2020)

Balvenie.

I'm not a whisky lover, particularly, but that in all its variants, is lovely.


----------



## Kestevan (14 Apr 2020)

Keep meaning to try Penderyn, but have yet to see it in any pub I infrequently visit, and I'm loath to spend the money on a bottle "untested". 

With regards to the cheaper blends, I'm very partial to Black Bottle, and have recently started drinking Shackleton... Both a step up from the usual grouse et al.


----------



## jayonabike (16 Apr 2020)

Kestevan said:


> Keep meaning to try Penderyn, but have yet to see it in any pub I infrequently visit, and I'm loath to spend the money on a bottle "untested".



You can buy samples of whisky to try before splashing out on a bottle
https://www.thewhiskyexchange.com/p/3999/penderyn-miniature


----------



## JuhaL (30 Apr 2020)

Balvenie 12yo Doublewood is an excellent money/quality ration. Yesterday i had Glenlivet XXV year old single malt, couldn't open yet.


----------



## Deafie (7 May 2020)

Treated myself to a bottle of Monkey Shoulder the other day, very nice and not too pricey. Well worth a try IMHO


----------



## jayonabike (9 May 2020)

Polished this off last night, a great all round whisky


----------



## Slick (9 May 2020)

jayonabike said:


> Polished this off last night, a great all round whisky
> View attachment 520995


Nice, hows the head? Lol


----------



## jayonabike (9 May 2020)

Slick said:


> Nice, hows the head? Lol


Not that bad surprisingly !


----------



## Slick (9 May 2020)

jayonabike said:


> Not that bad surprisingly !


Nah, I was just joshing anyway, you don't get a sore head with good whisky. I just wish I had a stronger stomach.


----------



## jayonabike (9 May 2020)

Slick said:


> Nah, I was just joshing anyway, you don't get a sore head with good whisky. I just wish I had a stronger stomach.


Yeah I never really suffer the morning after, like you say good whisky


----------



## JuhaL (9 May 2020)

I add couple bottles of Whiskey in a shopping cart, that was an online order. Macallan Estate Single Malt and Glenlivet Archive 21yo Single Malt. Not opened yet Glenlivet XXV bottle. I try to save that "jewelry" later.


----------



## jayonabike (13 May 2020)

I do love a peaty whisky & Laphroaig hits the spot.


----------



## Milzy (13 May 2020)

Following.


----------



## Mike_P (27 Jun 2020)

Tamnavulin Double Cask Speyside Single Malt is currently £22.50 at Waitrose


----------



## RoubaixCube (11 Jul 2020)

jayonabike said:


> I do love a peaty whisky & Laphroaig hits the spot.
> View attachment 522115



Id say the taste has gotten more sweeter and less peaty over the years. The price has come down a fair bit though. I got the 10 and the Quarter Cask variants in my collection. I do also have an Ardbeg which ive been taking a liking to more recently as far as peated malts goes. Its like mass explosion of flavours on my tongue.

I really should take an inventory of what i got - i got a mishmash of some 10+ bottles of various whiskies and ive always treated alcohol more like an occasional treat rather than a regular friday night binge at the pub so that explains why my collection forever keeps increasing. I guess I'll pour myself a few glasses tonight.


----------



## Salty seadog (11 Jul 2020)

jayonabike said:


> I do love a peaty whisky & Laphroaig hits the spot.
> View attachment 522115



Laphroig 10 yo is sublime.


----------



## keithmac (11 Jul 2020)

My Father in Law has given up drinking and is finding some of his old stock around the house. He used to love making coctails.

Gave me this to try last week (Cognac but he says there's a few Whiskeys lying around).

Was bloody lovely, had it neat over a few nights. Googled it to buy another bottle and it turns out it was a £120 sip of luxury!.

I can see why people spend that as it was a lovely drink but far to much for me to justify spending on another bottle.

Will see what turns up next!.


----------



## keithmac (11 Jul 2020)

Here's another out of the old stock, very nice again!.


----------



## Teamfixed (11 Jul 2020)

+1 for Talisker. .. rich and full.
Jura I like too... a little lighter by comparison.
I also agree with above re Famous Grouse for a blend it's damn good and half the price.


----------



## Mattk50 (12 Jul 2020)

Famous grouse for me, nothing better at the price point, although long gone are the days when I could drink it neat with my reflux. Plus if I'm drinking whiskey it keeps me off expensive claret, another expensive hobby of mine!


----------



## Milzy (12 Jul 2020)

Teamfixed said:


> +1 for Talisker. .. rich and full.
> Jura I like too... a little lighter by comparison.
> I also agree with above re Famous Grouse for a blend it's damn good and half the price.


Do you add a tablespoon of mineral water to it?


----------



## Mattk50 (12 Jul 2020)

Slick said:


> Nah, I was just joshing anyway, you don't get a sore head with good whisky. I just wish I had a stronger stomach.


I always feel emotionally wrecked he next day after too much whiskey and can never cycle the next day.


----------



## Profpointy (12 Jul 2020)

Waitrose are doing Penderyn "Madera" for £25 or thereabouts. We paid £40+ for a bottle last year at their distillery, ditto for their Sherry version. Liked both and certainly good value for £26 and fair value for £46. I actively disliked a couple of their versions though. 

PS Welsh not Scotch whisky, but pretty good in ky view


----------



## Profpointy (12 Jul 2020)

Teamfixed said:


> +1 for Talisker. .. rich and full.
> Jura I like too... a little lighter by comparison.
> I also agree with above re Famous Grouse for a blend it's damn good and half the price.



Talisker 10 is spot on and not silly money - £40 ish? Not convinced by Talisker <novelty name of the week> though and beware Laphroig "select" which isn't very nice, whilst Laphroig 10 is as good as ever - if you like that kind of thing, which I do.


----------



## Profpointy (12 Jul 2020)

For the OP - if you like Speyside, I can heartily recommend Glenlivent French Oak, Mortlach, Old Pultney, Knocando, Balvenie. I think all or most are Speyside.

Prices vary but if any are on a deal you won't go far wrong. Maybe £30-£40 rather than £25 though


----------



## Teamfixed (12 Jul 2020)

Milzy said:


> Do you add a tablespoon of mineral water to it?


Interesting, I have heard whiskey "experts" advising adding an amount of spring water the same as the % of the whisky. I drink it neat however.


----------



## Milzy (12 Jul 2020)

Teamfixed said:


> Interesting, I have heard whiskey "experts" advising adding an amount of spring water the same as the % of the whisky. I drink it neat however.


Some folk just like to take off the burn and enjoy more. Very good sir carry on.


----------



## MntnMan62 (12 Jul 2020)

Lagavulin 16. Absolutely delicious. Lots of character and flavor. The best there ever was.


----------



## figbat (12 Jul 2020)

I wasn’t gonna, but this thread has given me an urge to break out the Jura 10yo.


----------



## Slick (12 Jul 2020)

figbat said:


> I wasn’t gonna, but this thread has given me an urge to break out the Jura 10yo.


Quality.


----------



## Salty seadog (12 Jul 2020)

MntnMan62 said:


> Lagavulin 16. Absolutely delicious. Lots of character and flavor. The best there ever was.



There is a hotel in Oosterhout in the Netherlands that I've stayed in quite a lot. One time I went in and saw a bottle of Lagavulin 16 yo on the shelf. I asked Johnny the barman for one. He free poured (as ever) about 8 shots worth. I paid €2.5.
The bottle was left in the bar after a private party for a local business man. He had no idea if was a pricy drop.


----------



## RoubaixCube (12 Jul 2020)

MntnMan62 said:


> Lagavulin 16. Absolutely delicious. Lots of character and flavor. The best there ever was.



Absolutely delicious!! I wish it was a little less pricey 

I have an acquaintance (a friend of a friend) who is an avid Lagavulin fan and he's got 8-16 in his collection and some of the special editions they release. He grabs a few extra bottles of the special editions every time they come up for sale because he seems to think that they'll be worth some money in years to come.


----------



## MntnMan62 (12 Jul 2020)

RoubaixCube said:


> Absolutely delicious!! I wish it was a little less pricey
> 
> I have an acquaintance (a friend of a friend) who is an avid Lagavulin fan and he's got 8-16 in his collection and some of the special editions they release. He grabs a few extra bottles of the special editions every time they come up for sale because he seems to think that they'll be worth some money in years to come.



I've been a fan of the 16 for decades now. When they came out with the 8 I had to try it, especially given the price. I like it. Unmistakably Lagavulin yet lighter in color and just a tad less peaty and smokey. And I've heard the 8 may become a permanent member of the collection. I also have tried the Distillers Editions. I even have an unopened one in the basement that someone gave me a few years ago. Strangely, I prefer the 16 over the Distillers for some reason. Maybe it's the higher alcohol content that seems a little overpowering of the flavor. I'll always have the 8 and 16 in my bar. As for whiskeys, I've recently started trying American whiskeys and have taken a liking to Clyde May's Alabama Whiskey and their more recent Straight Bourbon. I think I prefer the Whiskey as it's just a little sweeter. Oh, and I drink the Lagavulin either neat or with one small rock. I find one small rock lowers the temp just a tad and the little bit of water brings out the flavor. I'll drink the Clyde May's with either one rock or several. Good stuff.


----------



## Shreds (12 Jul 2020)

Speysides are easy drinking and generally lighter whiskys. If you like that, then go with your taste. There is a huge amount written about different malts, but regardless of price, go with what suits your own palette. 

Aldi do some own brand stuff at prices that wont break the bank.

IMHO for my taste though, Talisker Storm is good, as is Cardhu Gold Reserve


----------



## MntnMan62 (12 Jul 2020)

Shreds said:


> Speysides are easy drinking and generally lighter whiskys. If you like that, then go with your taste. There is a huge amount written about different malts, but regardless of price, go with what suits your own palette.
> 
> Aldi do some own brand stuff at prices that wont break the bank.
> 
> IMHO for my taste though, Talisker Storm is good, as is Cardhu Gold Reserve



Agreed. Talisker and Cardhu are both nice scotches. In the US some Costcos sell liquor and their Kirkland brand has a single malt (I think it is, but it could be a blend) that tastes quite nice for the price. I think we are fortunate that there are so many different options available to us. I remember when I was in college when the drinking age was 18 and began drinking vodka, the top shelf option was Absolute. I can't even stomach that stuff now. And there's not reason to even have to. Sometimes we forget how good we have it.


----------



## Slick (12 Jul 2020)

Shreds said:


> Speysides are easy drinking and generally lighter whiskys. If you like that, then go with your taste. There is a huge amount written about different malts, but regardless of price, go with what suits your own palette.
> 
> Aldi do some own brand stuff at prices that wont break the bank.
> 
> IMHO for my taste though, Talisker Storm is good, as is Cardhu Gold Reserve


Although describing an entire region as diverse as speyside as light and easy to drink is a bit simplistic as there is many that just aren't.


----------



## RoubaixCube (12 Jul 2020)

Speaking of American Whiskys (or bourbons) i heard a lot being said about Makers Mark. I got a bottle but i aint touched it


----------



## MntnMan62 (12 Jul 2020)

RoubaixCube said:


> Speaking of American Whiskys (or bourbons) i heard a lot being said about Makers Mark. I got a bottle but i aint touched it



I like Maker's Mark. It's extremely popular in the US. There is an acoholic on my block who won't drink anything else. All my neighbors keep a bottle in our bars for when he comes over. And actually, the Clyde May's is not all that dissimilar from Maker's. You should crack it open and try it. I have to admit it is quite good.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jul 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> Laphroig 10 yo is sublime.


I can sell you a bottle of TCP a lot cheaper


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jul 2020)

figbat said:


> I wasn’t gonna, but this thread has given me an urge to break out the Jura 10yo.


My son bought me a bottle 2 weeks ago. Very nice.


----------



## Salty seadog (13 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I can sell you a bottle of TCP a lot cheaper



It's a part of its charm.


----------



## RoubaixCube (13 Jul 2020)

Jura superstition is peated... I think i have one of those in my collection too somewhere  Im certain i have that and the elixir.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jul 2020)

RoubaixCube said:


> Jura superstition is peated... I think i have one of those in my collection too somewhere  Im certain i have that and the elixir.


I can enjoy something a little peaty so long as it has (what I call) a sweet side to it. I just cannot stand full peaty/smokey whisky.


----------



## RoubaixCube (13 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I can enjoy something a little peaty so long as it has (what I call) a sweet side to it. I just cannot stand full peaty/smokey whisky.



I assure you. the first time i had a laphroaig i almost died from smoke inhalation. I was not ready for it! 

I am partial to lighter/sherried whiskies myself but being an impulsive spender means i have quite a mixed collection so dabble in both.

You might enjoy a Highland Park 12yo -- Its not as heavily peated and pretty easy to drink.


----------



## Beebo (14 Jul 2020)

I bought a bottle of Caol Ila 18yo for a friend whose dad had died. £85 it cost!
He shared a glass with me over ice. 
It was a peaty, smokey monster, like a liquid bonfire. 🤢


----------



## MntnMan62 (14 Jul 2020)

Beebo said:


> I bought a bottle of Caol Ila 18yo for a friend whose dad had died. £85 it cost!
> He shared a glass with me over ice.
> It was a peaty, smokey monster, like a liquid bonfire. 🤢



I love Caol Ila. A friend turned me onto it once and I loved how smooth it was yet still peaty and smokey. A little less so than Lagavulin but definitely a really good Islay scotch.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Jul 2020)

I have just enjoyed a glass of Highland Park Twisted Tattoo 16 YO and 46.7%...... Very tasty.
I am getting geared up for the match (Lpool away to the Arse) so must pace myself


----------



## Slick (15 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I have just enjoyed a glass of Highland Park Twisted Tattoo 16 YO and 46.7%...... Very tasty.
> I am getting geared up for the match (Lpool away to the Arse) so must pace myself


If you are looking to pace yourself, it's not started well.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Jul 2020)

Slick said:


> If you are looking to pace yourself, it's not started well.


I have a cunning plan


----------



## RoMeR (16 Jul 2020)

Lidl do a blended Queen Margot at around £14, won a few awards. I prefer it to Grouse & the other popular blends.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Jul 2020)

Rmr25 said:


> Lidl do a blended Queen Margot at around £14, won a few awards. I prefer it to Grouse & the other popular blends.


Different taste buds eh. I just dont like the Queen Margot. I much prefer the Aldi bog standard Highland Earl.
Out of all the basic blended ones Grouse is my favourite.


----------



## RoMeR (16 Jul 2020)

No one has mentioned Chivas Regal, IMO one of the best blended


----------



## RoubaixCube (16 Jul 2020)

Rmr25 said:


> No one has mentioned Chivas Regal, IMO one of the best blended



Thats one way to quickly lose all your whisky friends


----------



## Poacher (16 Jul 2020)

Rmr25 said:


> Lidl do a blended Queen Margot at around £14, won a few awards. I prefer it to Grouse & the other popular blends.


If you're spending £14 on Queen Margot in Lidl you may as well upgrade to try their blended malt Glen Orchy at £14.99.


----------



## Poacher (16 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Different taste buds eh. I just dont like the Queen Margot. I much prefer the Aldi bog standard Highland Earl.
> Out of all the basic blended ones Grouse is my favourite.


Much depends on which confusingly named Queen Margot you've tried, the bog standard one or the far superior 8 year old.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Jul 2020)

Poacher said:


> Much depends on which confusingly named Queen Margot you've tried, the bog standard one or the far superior 8 year old.


ahh.....possibly/probably the bog standard one as in I was comparing it to the bog standard Aldi one.


----------



## MntnMan62 (16 Jul 2020)

Rmr25 said:


> No one has mentioned Chivas Regal, IMO one of the best blended



Funny you should mention Chivas. That's the first whiskey I ever tried and found I liked it. It was at a friends house party who happened to have a bottle. I drank it the entire night. Never bought a bottle for myself but it jump started me on my scotch journey.


----------



## Poacher (16 Jul 2020)

Profpointy said:


> Waitrose are doing Penderyn "Madera" for £25 or thereabouts. We paid £40+ for a bottle last year at their distillery, ditto for their Sherry version. Liked both and certainly good value for £26 and fair value for £46. I actively disliked a couple of their versions though.
> 
> PS Welsh not Scotch whisky, but pretty good in ky view


Picked up a bottle of Penderyn madeira in Tesco the other day when I was doing a very infrequent but very successful yellow-sticker raid. A bargain at £26 - had a few previously at that price, there are now 4 in my select but very limited cellar. Offer ends quite soon, I think, so grab them while you can. Highly recommended. Also currently on offer for £26.50 in Waitrose; worth the extra 50p to avoid the riff-raff, but the nearest big Waitrose is about 30km away, compared with 1/2km to Tesco!


----------



## Profpointy (16 Jul 2020)

Poacher said:


> Picked up a bottle of Penderyn madeira in Tesco the other day when I was doing a very infrequent but very successful yellow-sticker raid. A bargain at £26 - had a few previously at that price, there are now 4 in my select but very limited cellar. Offer ends quite soon, I think, so grab them while you can. Highly recommended. Also currently on offer for £26.50 in Waitrose; worth the extra 50p to avoid the riff-raff, but the nearest big Waitrose is about 30km away, compared with 1/2km to Tesco!



I guess they over-produced that flavour despite it being rather good presumably didn't sell as well as planned.

The distillery tour is interesting as their main still is a clever looking oil refinery style fractionating column which does away with the need double or triple stills of more traditional makers. Their still was designed by a Doctor Faraday, a descendant of Michael Faraday, one of the true giants of science - which is quite some heritage to live up to, but he clearly knows about industrial chemistry as far as whisky is concerned. 

They've now added a pair of Scottish style pot stills but it'll be a few years before that product is ready to sell but it'll give them different options I guess.

Interestingly one of our mates had previously been a bit pooey about Penderyn whisky but came along anyway, but was quite favourable about their current product. We'd assumed he was just a whisky snob but it seems that their current offerings are rather better than their early stuff.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (28 Dec 2020)

OldShep said:


> Blends you can’t go far wrong with Grouse or Black & White
> Malts I love Lagavulin, Talisker, Laphroig.
> ive heard that ALDI's Malts are very good.



I'm more into my beers than whisky, but nonetheless I know what I like and don't like.
I'm not into having my throat burned by the real harsh stuff, and experience has taught me that Bells and Teachers is best avoided. Grouse seems decent enough though.
The really smoky peaty varieties appeal to me more though, and the bottle of Lagavulin I was gifted a year ago blew my socks off. I've twice recently walked past Lidl's own brand Islay malt and thought "shall I give it a try or not?". Third time round it was on special offer at £16.49, so I thought what the hell it's got to be worth a punt so I got one.
Considering it's only a quarter of the price of the Lagavulin, I reckon it's a pretty decent tipple. Not as powerfully peaty or as complex in flavour, but way better than the budget blends. No mention how long it's aged, I would suspect the bare minimum duration.
I'll be stocking up on a couple more to stick in the cupboard to keep me going.


----------



## simongt (28 Dec 2020)

Taste is a very personal thing. For me, I won't touch anything that isn't a single malt, preferably Irish. The GLW, a Scot born & bred couldn't stand the taste of whiskey until I introduced her to single malts; Irish & Scottish. Now she appreciates the fine range of tastes - !


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (28 Dec 2020)

There's a lot of subtleties with all sorts of alcoholic drinks, apart from the heavily promoted big branded fizzy stuff where undiscerning punters generally just neck it in bulk as quickly as possible to get pissed. Unfortunately the majority of people are introduced to the mass market tasteless stuff, and think that's as good as it gets. I've always been an ale drinker, perhaps unusual as a youngster. It opens your eyes to the huge variety of booze there is out there, if you haven't just started out on only the same three or four mass market taps on the chilled fonts.


----------



## simongt (28 Dec 2020)

Agree Skipdiver. Our local is a haven for the discerning beer drinker. It provides a frequently changing menu of excellent beers, mostly from micro brewerys, all served from gravity, handpump and yes, even carefully selected keg - ! Also has a modest, but very good top shelf range. The fact that it's by far the busiest pub of several in the vicinity speaks volumes for the standards, the landlord and the staff who serve there.


----------



## Paulus (28 Dec 2020)

My particular favourite is Glenmorangie, a Highland malt. I was given two bottles for Christmas.
Sainsburys own Highland Malt is so very close to Glenmorangie that it could be from the same distillery.
I, like @SkipdiverJohn am really a real ale drinker, my local pub, The Mitre being well known for it's range of ales, 4 regulars and 6 ever changing specials. I just hope Gary the landlord can weather the lockdowns and closures.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (28 Dec 2020)

simongt said:


> Our local is a haven for the discerning beer drinker.



When I've been in Norwich, I've always patronised the 'Spoons in the city centre, the Fat Cat in West End Street, and one other excellent ale establishment nearby whose name escapes me. The beer quality in the Fat Cat was outstanding.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (28 Dec 2020)

Paulus said:


> am really a real ale drinker, my local pub, The Mitre being well known for it's range of ales, 4 regulars and 6 ever changing specials. I just hope Gary the landlord can weather the lockdowns and closures.



I'll check it out next time I'm around there and things have reopened. Have been in the Railway Bell many times, always good beer.


----------



## Salty seadog (6 Oct 2021)

Elvis Mcgonagalls ode tae the Laphroig. 



View: https://youtu.be/NTHB7_ILleg


----------



## MrGrumpy (25 Nov 2021)

For info and to save you £24.99 but don’t bother with the Kyasuku Japanese Whisky from Aldi , rank !!! That is all .


----------



## Blue Hills (25 Nov 2021)

MrGrumpy said:


> For info and to save you £24.99 but don’t bother with the Kyasuku Japanese Whisky from Aldi , rank !!! That is all .


my grumpiness would save me from that anyway - especially at that price.
How's their chinese sherry?


----------



## MrGrumpy (25 Nov 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> my grumpiness would save me from that anyway - especially at that price.
> How's their chinese sherry?



hmm might take one for the team  . Will report back


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (26 Nov 2021)

Chinese Sherry??. The mind boggles. Whatever next. I've worked my way through a couple more bottles of Lidl's own Islay malt recently and it seems pretty consistent flavour-wise. No, it's not as good as the Lagavulin I've tried, but just like bikes it's a case of diminishing returns. Maybe 80% as good but at 25% of the cost, I'll settle for that.


----------



## Poacher (26 Nov 2021)

How about these two, which came up for auction today locally. Estimate £30 - £50 (plus 28.8% premium ).
Ten years old The Macallan, nothing particularly out of the ordinary to my eyes, both matured in sherry oak casks.
Hammer price £800. Did I miss something?  Someone paid at least £1030.40, much more if bidding online.
Mellors & Kirk Live Auctions | Antique and Collectors Sale | Lot 1707 (mellorsandkirk.com)


----------



## MrGrumpy (26 Nov 2021)

Poacher said:


> How about these two, which came up for auction today locally. Estimate £30 - £50 (plus 28.8% premium ).
> Ten years old The Macallan, nothing particularly out of the ordinary to my eyes, both matured in sherry oak casks.
> Hammer price £800. Did I miss something?  Someone paid at least £1030.40, much more if bidding online.
> Mellors & Kirk Live Auctions | Antique and Collectors Sale | Lot 1707 (mellorsandkirk.com)


I’ve got a 12yr old bottle of MacAllan but not that one  sherry oak cask . MacAllan is a fav of mine


----------



## oldwheels (26 Nov 2021)

MrGrumpy said:


> hmm might take one for the team  . Will report back


I once had a Japanese guy from a company I cannot remember now who came to us as the only distillery willing to allow him access to the actual production. He could not believe how simple it all was and was convinced we were hiding something from him. We were actually hiding something as we were adding condensate from peat smoke to the wash still but not necessarily from him. It was somewhat unorthodox and not within the definition of pure malt whisky.


----------



## oldwheels (26 Nov 2021)

I have a fairly old bottle of Bladnoch and also Littlemill which are unopened and will remain so. Hopefully will end up with a collector eventually.


----------



## Hacienda71 (26 Nov 2021)

Nice bottle of McCallan Cask strength 10 year old Spanish sherry barrels, client gave it to me, now £1500 a bottle but very nice.


----------



## JuhaL (30 Jan 2022)

I was bought not so long ago Macallan sherry oak cask 18yo. Not nearly valuable as Hacienda71's Macallan but i love the 18yo sherry flavor.


----------

